# Black Panther 2 in der Filmkritik - Der Marvel-König der Phase 4 ist eine Wucht!



## Maci Naeem (9. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther 2 in der Filmkritik - Der Marvel-König der Phase 4 ist eine Wucht!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Black Panther 2 in der Filmkritik - Der Marvel-König der Phase 4 ist eine Wucht!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## StarFox86 (9. November 2022)

Leider haben die für mich ja Iron Man 3 mit dem Mandarin vergurkt. Klasse 3000 Grad Gegner vs Iron Man Army

Guardians of Galaxy sind super, aber Spiderman Filme vs Vulture & Mysterio fand ich jetzt nich so toll, dann lieber Grün Goblin William Dafoe , Dr. Oc, Dr. Connors Echse, Venom oder auch Elektro. Den 3 Teil find ich so gut wie Thor 3 & Captain America 3 oder Doktor Strange 1. Tja wenigsten 1 Marvel Film dieser 4ten. Staffel der überzeugen kann.


----------



## AlBundyFan (10. November 2022)

und wird dem streifen auch wieder die zurschaustellung von rassistischem denken, warum auch immer, verziehen...weil ehrlich: hochtechnisches volk, der führer kann trotzdem nur ein blautblütler sein (99,99% der menscen haben keine chance jemals zu herrschen) und der herrscher wird bestimmt indem man dem kontrahenten den schädel einschlägt in einem kampf unter gejohle von angemalenen menschen so wie es vor jeder technisierung war.

dafür werden so viele andere werke für eine, mMn, viel weniger rasstische darstellung von schwarzen menschen durch den kakao gezogen....hier hat man über die darstellung der schwarzen medial aber gejubelt.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (11. November 2022)

nöööööö!
Seit Avenger- End Game ist Marvel für mich gestorben, ab da hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Comicverfilmungen, ganz von den schweigen die DC Filmen, die sind auch nur mehr grottenschlecht... :-/


----------



## Toni (11. November 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und wird dem streifen auch wieder die zurschaustellung von rassistischem denken, warum auch immer, verziehen...weil ehrlich: hochtechnisches volk, der führer kann trotzdem nur ein blautblütler sein (99,99% der menscen haben keine chance jemals zu herrschen) und der herrscher wird bestimmt indem man dem kontrahenten den schädel einschlägt in einem kampf unter gejohle von angemalenen menschen so wie es vor jeder technisierung war


Diese Darstellung ist von Leuten entstanden, die aus der schwarzen Community kommen und sich viel mit den Völkern in Afrika beschäftigt haben. Dabei geht es darum, wie ein Volk aussehen kann, dass nicht von der Kolonialisierung betroffen ist. 

Zu sagen, dass ein System, dass nicht unserem entspricht, krude oder primitiv ist (bzw. Das zu implizieren) ist einfach arrogant. Das Technisierung immer auch mit Demokratie einhergehen muss und unser westeuropäisches Zivilisationsverständnis ist anerzogen. 

Das ist kein schlechtes System, aber es wäre hochtrabend, herablassend und schließlich auch blind für die Geschichte, andere Systeme schlecht zu reden, weil wir sie als schlecht kennengelernt haben und sie in unseren Medien so dargestellt werden.


Dabei von Rassismus zu reden ist absurd, weil es impliziert, dass echte schwarze Völker nicht so dargestellt werden dürfen, wie es möglichst authentisch wäre und wie das die betroffenen auch selbst wollen. Das als negativ darzustellen, weil es nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt, wirkt auf mich egozentrisch.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2022)

@Maci Naeem   schrieb:
			
		

> Comic-Kinoerfahrung der Superlative



black panther war audiovisuell opulent, das stimmt zweifelsohne. das darunterliegende fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt im großen und ganzen eher mäßig. jedenfalls hat man nicht sonderlich viel verpasst, sollte man den film nicht gesehen haben. das ist natürlich keine kritik speziell an black panther (1), sondern gilt in ähnlichem maße auch für zahlreiche andere marvel-filme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2022)

Mit der Ausstattungsopulenz und inhaltlichen Qualitäten des Vorgängers gehe ich auch gerne mit... Aber in Sachen Action und SFXs hat mich BP wenig überzeugt.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2022)

Wir haben ja mitbekommen in Phase 4 das SFX teuer ist  

Black Panther 2 hat halt das Problem das wie bei Doctor Strange 2 das Drehbuch mehrfach umgeschrieben wurde und der Hauptdarsteller verstorben ist.

Allein der Bösewicht und sein Königreich wurde mehrfach umgeschrieben da man keine Copy von Aquaman sein will.

Dann wurde das Drehbuch mehrfach umgeschrieben damit der Black Panther einen würdigen tot hat.

Iron Heart brauchte auch ihren Platz in Black Panther 2 damit sie 2023 als Serie bei Disney+ starten kann.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> .weil ehrlich: hochtechnisches volk, der führer kann trotzdem nur ein blautblütler sein (99,99% der menscen haben keine chance jemals zu herrschen) und der herrscher wird bestimmt indem man dem kontrahenten den schädel einschlägt in einem kampf unter gejohle von angemalenen menschen so wie es vor jeder technisierung war.



Genau das kritisiert ja auch Black Panther in Teil 1 das Wakanda nicht besser ist als die restliche Welt und aus den Grund exisitiert auch der Bösewicht in Teil 1


----------



## Maci Naeem (11. November 2022)

Was Toni sagt.

Zusätzlich noch: Ich hoffe, es ist auch rausgekommen im Text, dass ich nicht alles absolut hervorragend und mind-blowing finde in Black Panther 1 (und 2). Das CGI ist, wie im Artikel mehrfach erwähnt, eher schlecht (im zweiten Teil deutlich besser), auch der finale Akt kann nicht so richtig überzeugen und oftmals hat man das Gefühl, visuelle Pracht wurde für Mainstream-Anspruch und Marvel-Formel sowie Superheldenidentifikation geopfert.

Aber in sehr vielen Bereichen sind beide Filme eben auch großartig, besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich hierbei um Comic- und Blockbuster-Filme handelt. Wer was mit Marvel anfangen kann, den ersten Teil mochte oder mal wieder Bock hat auf großes und ambitioniertes Kino, der sollte definitiv in den nächsten Wochen mal das Kino seines Vertrauens besuchen 

Wer den Film gesehen hat, teilt mir bitte gern hier in der Kommentarspalte eure Meinungen mit. Ich bin einfach echt gespannt, zu wissen, wie der Film so bei anderen Leuten abschneidet. 

Bleibt zu sagen: Schönes Wochenende euch allen, haut rein! <3


----------



## AlBundyFan (15. November 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Diese Darstellung ist von Leuten entstanden, die aus der schwarzen Community kommen und sich viel mit den Völkern in Afrika beschäftigt haben. Dabei geht es darum, wie ein Volk aussehen kann, dass nicht von der Kolonialisierung betroffen ist.
> 
> Zu sagen, dass ein System, dass nicht unserem entspricht, krude oder primitiv ist (bzw. Das zu implizieren) ist einfach arrogant. Das Technisierung immer auch mit Demokratie einhergehen muss und unser westeuropäisches Zivilisationsverständnis ist anerzogen.
> 
> ...


und wer sagt, daß sie das wollen?

ich habe die message mitgenommen aus dem film "egal wie technologisch fortschrittlich ihr seid - ihr schwarzen bleibt immer beschränkte, primitive hinterwäldler".

jetzt kannst du das von mir aus egozentrisch nennen wenn du meinst.

aber humanitäre werte sind universell - und die sind "alle menschen sind gleich" und "gewalt ist abzulehnen und nur  bei notwehr erlaubt"

und die wakanda-bevölkerung versagt bei beiden punkten kollossal.


----------



## Holzkerbe (24. November 2022)

Hab den Film vorgestern gesehen und fand ihn bestenfalls ok. Erstmal war mir die ganze Ode an Chadwick Boseman (RIP) einfach zu viel des Guten, das hat dermaßen viel Platz im Film eingenommen, dass die eigentliche Handlung eher vor sich hinplätschert und in einem mehr als unbefriedigendem Ende mündet. Das letzte Drittel hat sich nicht wie ein Spektakel angefühlt, sondern nur der Auftakt eines selbigen und dann wird einem danach nochmal die Trauerkeule um Boseman um die Ohren gehauen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find es tragisch und einfach nur traurig, was mit Boseman geschehen ist, aber ich finde einfach, dass das nicht dermaßen überschwänglich im Film hätte "verarbeitet" werden müssen.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Diese Darstellung ist von Leuten entstanden, die aus der schwarzen Community kommen und sich viel mit den Völkern in Afrika beschäftigt haben. Dabei geht es darum, wie ein Volk aussehen kann, dass nicht von der Kolonialisierung betroffen ist.


Schön und gut, aber wenn das so zutrifft, was AlBundyFan gepostet hat ...



> - der führer kann nur ein blautblütler sein
> - der herrscher wird bestimmt indem man dem kontrahenten den schädel einschlägt


Dann ist das schon irgendwie dasselbe wie rassistische Ideologie von reinem Blut und dem Recht des Stärkeren.

Fehlt nur noch das Deklarieren des Sündenbocks und das systematische Ausgrenzen & Ausmerzen der Schwächeren ...



Toni schrieb:


> Das ist kein schlechtes System, aber es wäre hochtrabend, herablassend und schließlich auch blind für die Geschichte, andere Systeme schlecht zu reden, weil wir sie als schlecht kennengelernt haben und sie in unseren Medien so dargestellt werden.


Auch wenn wir damit den einen oder anderen unliebsamen Politiker loswerden könnten, finde ich es doch recht fragwürdig, eine Postenauswahl eines politischen Amtes an den Gewinn eines physischen Kampfes zu koppeln.
Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Faktoren für Führungspersonal.


Toni schrieb:


> Dabei von Rassismus zu reden ist absurd, weil es impliziert, dass echte schwarze Völker nicht so dargestellt werden dürfen, wie es möglichst authentisch wäre


Äh, nein.
Natürlich darf man das darstellen. Man darf sich bloß nicht wundern, daß Leute dann gewisse Parallelen aufzeigen.


Toni schrieb:


> Das als negativ darzustellen, weil es nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt, wirkt auf mich egozentrisch.


Also ich finde es eigentlich ganz positiv, wenn rassistische Elemente nicht ins eigene Weltbild passen.

btw: Interessant auch, daß ich die "Wakanda forever" Geste aus einem anderen Film kenne, wo es in der Szene um ein faschistoides System geht ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

